

Hyperpublic Wants To “Structure The Data In Your Local World” - jack7890
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/01/hyperpublic/

======
britta
I love local-style apps like this so so much, so I'm like "OOOHHHHH time to
try this out," but I don't quite know what to do with it yet.

I have a bunch of geotagged photos of interesting buildings in SF and NYC on
Flickr already, and I'd like to add some of them to the site to tell other
people about them, but I don't know quite whether to add them as places or
things. I added one, but the TOS saying that they can do anything with what I
upload makes me hesitate a little bit before adding bunches of stuff...

I thought about adding myself, but the "I want to add" interface just tells me
"a place" or "a thing" right now - not sure if that's intentional?

I'd like to see "everything in New York City" or "everything in San
Francisco", or even "everything in California", but I don't seem to be able to
browse that way; I keep fighting with the autocomplete!

So I'll wait a bit on messing with it more; looking forward to how it shapes
up.

~~~
juliamae
i agree. i was really excited to play with this but was super let down by the
clunky and confusing interface.

for example, it seems like the whole point of the service - to tag stuff with
locations - is one of the hardest things to do. the only way i've been able to
add a hyperlocation to my "dashboard" (instead of profile?) is by randomly
seeing a link in the search results. i'm not sure why with their new design
they couldn't add that link to the hyperlocations sections of my "dashboard."

------
iqram
Something fresh for a change, and interesting to play with! Love it.

------
trooon
This site's got a lot of potential. Very interested to see how the masses
shape it.

------
NonMint
This could be very interesting but without some of the "big names" (RE: Google
Maps et all) participating I'm not sure it will be more than just a few people
participating in an interesting concept open content database.

~~~
jordancooper
who else do you think are important big names?

~~~
NonMint
Anything that's either going to be taking in a large amount of relevant data
(such as GPS applications) or has an installed userbase large enough to
warrant inclusion in the "big names" that I specified above. It doesn't have
to be major companies but there has to be enough data to make contributing to
it worthwhile. It's kind of a catch-22 that is solved by either industry wide
grassroots acceptance or a big name player coming in and providing the initial
data.

To use my previous example, if Google dumps most or all of it's map data into
this endeavor it gains a tonne of legitimacy. Otherwise your just a little
fish in a big ocean of data that people are holding on to and refusing to
share.

------
wjohn9
awesome idea - could see a ton of great applications built on top of it.

------
malcolmong
Love the new design

